

A good mobile device for plaintext input? - AndreasT

iOS and Android are great but unfortunately I cannot find any device that's good enough for plaintext input (see Psion 5 or HP Jornada for example). Is there anything on the market that compares to those old-school devices?
======
writeclick
iPhone + foldable, full-size bluetooth keyboard. Fits in your pocket, and good
enough to comfortably write an entire novel on. Plenty of iOS text apps, too.
I like Notesy and SimpleNote.

